# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Roof over deck design - second pair of eyes

## oohsam

Hey all! 
Just designing a roof for my deck. Have decided to not attach it to the house for a few different reasons, so it will be a "free standing" structure"  
Dimensions are all in the drawing, would love some feedback. We will be covering with laserlite and i may put a ceiling in (Depends on what the wife wnats but it has been suggested so it may be in the near future)  
Given I need to span the 5.2 meters,my span table stell me i need 2/240x35 laminated, notched into the 100x100 posts (cyprus) 
Rafters are 140x45 @ 600 centres. Tied with triple grips.  
question:  Should I cut the rafters with a birdsmouth to sit them flush on the beam or just keep them as is and triple grip them down?  
I haven't included battens in the picture, but they will be there, as well as the laserlite roofing.  
Looking forward to some feedback.

----------


## oohsam

Update. Calcs were good, and I ended up building it. 
Slight variation - 
Rafters werew 140x45 @900 centres 
battens were 70x35 @600 centres
Main beams are Smart Frame LVL 15 H3 Treated - 290x46  
Structure is engineered to support roof load of 20kg m2, and will have a ceiling.
Pic for reference  :Smilie:

----------

